# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ara-test real or fake

## bad boi

do these look legit?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I heard of them but not sure how good they are.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Look good, used it on my first cycle and liked it.

----------


## Smart-tony

I seen them with a box from mexico there good if you got them from a good rep,but like all mexican there under dose.

----------

